# [gelöst]PNG-Files anzeigen

## uhai

Geht bei mir nicht mit:

- digikam

- showfoto

- krita

-  und gimp

Klappt aber in Konqueror!

Die pngs konvertiert digikam beim Download von den Kameras automatisch.

Greift Konqueror anders auf pngs zu als die vorgenannten Programme, die es nicht können??

Das use-Flag ist gesetzt, auch 

```
emerge --newuse world
```

 hat mir nicht geholfen.

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sat Feb 02, 2008 8:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Das use-Flag ist gesetzt, auch 
> 
> ```
> emerge --newuse world
> ```
> ...

 

Ein "newuse world" sollte nur die Pakete aus der world-Datei, welche ein geändertes USE-Flag aufweisen, neu bauen, du interessierst dich aber sicherlich auch für die Abhängigkeiten  :Smile: 

```
emerge -uDN world
```

interessiert dich sicher, optional mit den Optionen "-avt".

Wobei mich das wundert, denn keine der Abhängigkeiten oder Pakete selbst (kdelibs, kdegraphics, konqueror/kdebase, digikam, usw) haben das USE-Flag. Bei mir funktioniert das alles allerdings tadellos!

Was sagt bei dir denn ein 

```
revdep-rebuild -X -p
```

  :Question:  Eventuell solltest du vorher bereits vorhandene Rückstände (/root/.revdep-revuild*) löschen.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## uhai

Danke Franz, hilft aber leider auch nicht.

Mit dem Problem bin ich schon in forum.ebv4linux.de und bei der digikam-Mailingliste. Leider seit ein paar Wochen ohne Erfolg.

Wenn jemand noch eine Idee hat.....

uhai

----------

## schachti

Hilft evtl. ein emerge -1 libpng? Kommt irgend eine Fehlermeldung, wenn Du eins der Programme von der Konsole aus startest und ein PNG öffnest?

----------

## uhai

Von den Digikam-Entwicklern habe ich den Hinweis erhalten, dass beim download der Bilder von den Kameras die Konvertierung durch Digikam nicht fehlerfrei funktioniert. Anscheinend werden die Bilder nur mit einer png-Extension versehen und nicht echt konvertiert.

Werden die Dateien dann in Konqueror umbenannt (*.jpg) funktioniert alles wie erwartet.

In digikam kann ich dann über die batch-Konvertierung die jpgs wieder zu png konvertieren, die sich dann auch öffnen und betrachten lassen.

Die Konvertierung beim Download ist sehr schnell, im Batch-Modus dauert sie deutlich länger je Bild.

Mit libpng habe ich schon experimentiert - ohne Erfolg. An der Konsole konnte ich keine Fehlermeldungen bekommen.

Mit ldd und strace habe ich allerdings viel Output (>18 MB) produziert, der mich nicht weiterbringt. 

Wieso benötige ich die Extension um das Dateiformat zu erkennen?

uhai

----------

## disi

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wieso benötige ich die Extension um das Dateiformat zu erkennen?
> 
> uhai

 

Oh stimmt, der Internet Explorer guckt ja auch nicht auf die Extension sondern ueberprueft am Dateiheader was es ist. Ich nehme an andere Browser verhalten sich aehnlich (Firefox oder Konqueror)

```
file Bild.png
```

sollte theoretisch sagen, was es ist und nicht auf den Dateinamen achten.

----------

## uhai

 *disi wrote:*   

>  *uhai wrote:*   
> 
> Wieso benötige ich die Extension um das Dateiformat zu erkennen?
> 
> uhai 
> ...

 

Gerade M$ IE hätte ich für Extensions-verdächtig gehalten. Unter linux dachte ich geht es nach den Headern...

Aus Performance-Gründen (sagt der Entwickler Chilles Gaulier) entschiedet Digikam in diesem Fall nach Extension.

Er empfiehlt digikam 0.9.3 wegen der ausführlicheren Fehlermemldungen. Wie kann ich das einspielen, ohne portage ins Chaos zu stürzen? Es scheint noch nicht im Tree zu sein.

uhai

----------

## schachti

Doch, die 0.9.3 ist in portage, allerdings als testing markiert. Einfach

```

media-gfx/digikam ~x86

```

in /etc/portage/package.keywords eintragen (bzw. x86 durch Deine Architektur ersetzen), um immer die aktuellste Version zu bekommen.

----------

## uhai

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Doch, die 0.9.3 ist in portage, allerdings als testing markiert. [...]

 

Wie kann ich so etwas überprüfen? Und wie bemerke ich später, wenn die 0.9.3 nicht mehr testing ist?

uhai

----------

## Max Steel

eix ist das zauberwort

zuminstallieren einfach

```
emerge -a eix

update-eix
```

und Pakete nach Namen suchen zu lassen:

eix <Stichwort>

zum Beschreibungen durchsuchen

eix -S <Stichwort>

also z.B.

eix digikam

gibt dann bei aktuellem Tree dashier aus:

```
* media-gfx/digikam

     Available versions:  0.9.1 0.9.2 ~0.9.3_beta2 ~0.9.3_rc1 ~0.9.3 {arts debug doc elibc_FreeBSD kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility linguas_ar linguas_bg linguas_br linguas_ca linguas_cs linguas_cy linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en_GB linguas_es linguas_et linguas_fa linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_ga linguas_gl linguas_he linguas_hu linguas_is linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ka linguas_lt linguas_mk linguas_ms linguas_mt linguas_nb linguas_nds linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_pa linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_rw linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sr linguas_sr@Latn linguas_sv linguas_ta linguas_th linguas_tr linguas_uk linguas_vi linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW nfs xinerama}

     Homepage:            http://www.digikam.org/

     Description:         A digital photo management application for KDE.

```

zum syncen des Trees dann statt emerge --sync, eix-sync verwenden.

Und wenn du die Anzeige brauchst nutze eix-sync -v

Dieser Befehl führt emerge --sync und update-eix in einem Rutsch aus.

Achja dazu gibt es auch ne Manpage.

man eix

----------

## Knieper

Oder Du gehst ueber die Netzseiten:

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/media-gfx/digikam

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/media-gfx/digikam

oder schaust ins Verzeichnis:

```

>ls -l /usr/portage/media-gfx/digikam

total 56

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root    17691 Dec 31 01:36 ChangeLog

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root     9382 Dec 31 01:36 Manifest

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root     2648 Jan 19 16:30 digikam-0.9.1.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root     2470 Jan 19 16:30 digikam-0.9.2.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root     2500 Jan 19 16:30 digikam-0.9.3.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root     2501 Jan 19 16:30 digikam-0.9.3_beta2.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root     2504 Jan 19 16:30 digikam-0.9.3_rc1.ebuild

drwxr-xr-x 2 portage portage   136 Dec 31 01:36 files

-rw-r--r-- 1 portage portage   156 Apr  5  2005 metadata.xml

```

oder installierst gentoolkit und nutzt equery:

```

>equery list -p media-gfx/digikam

[ Searching for package 'digikam' in 'media-gfx' among: ]

 * installed packages

 * Portage tree (/usr/portage)

[-P-] [  ] media-gfx/digikam-0.9.1 (0)

[-P-] [  ] media-gfx/digikam-0.9.2 (0)

[-P-] [M~] media-gfx/digikam-0.9.3_beta2 (0)

[-P-] [M~] media-gfx/digikam-0.9.3_rc1 (0)

[-P-] [M~] media-gfx/digikam-0.9.3 (0)

```

oder installierst udept:

```

>dep -k digikam

media-gfx/digikam:

            |                           s

            |                   p       p

            |                   p       a   x

            |                   c       r   8

            |                   -       c   6

            | a a             p m     s -   -

            | l m   h i m m   p a s   p f   f

            | p d a p a 6 i p c c 3   a b x b

            | h 6 r p 6 8 p p 6 o 9 s r s 8 s

            | a 4 m a 4 k s c 4 s 0 h c d 6 d

------------+-----------------------------v--

0.9.1       | + +     +     +         +   +

0.9.2       | + +     +     +         +   +

0.9.3_beta2 | ~ ~     ~     ~         ~   ~

0.9.3_rc1   | ~ ~     ~     ~         ~   ~

0.9.3       | ~ ~     ~     ~         ~   ~

```

oder oder oder ...

----------

## uhai

 :Embarassed:  die Welt steckt voller Wunder...

Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Hinweise. 

uhai

----------

